# Physical-Attractiveness Hierarchy



## SuburbanLurker (Sep 26, 2010)

Revenant said:


> How are women "shoved in our faces all day?" If they are, why do you let "them" <the ones "shoving women in your face">, if you recognize it?
> 
> I resist my primal urges. Why "can't" you?


If one has to consciously avoid it by not watching certain channels and avoiding looking at certain things in plain view, then it's obvious they are shoving it in our faces.

And who says I don't resist it? I don't contribute to their wealth, except maybe in the form of my cable bill. I said most men can't, and if that weren't the case then where do they get their money from?


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

SuburbanLurker said:


> You should read my previous post again. *You're blaming men* for looking at *attractive women* who are shoved in our faces all day? Funny. They put it out there because they know most *men won't be able to resist their primal urges*. They exploit, society consumes. Not the other way around. And no, I did not "half-agree" to anyone attacking her appearance. I clearly stated that I felt no sympathy for her, but disagreed with those people. But since you insist on continuing with putting words in my mouth in every single one of your replies, I'm done arguing with you. Your goal isn't to have an objective argument about any issue; it's clearly to disregard the actual topic while attempting to demonize me for my initial comment. *All you're interested in is shaming people*. But it's not going to work. You were wrong, and nothing you put in my mouth will change that.
> 
> 
> Oh what a hypocrite I am, commenting on someone's tummy. But then I guess that makes you a hypocrite too since you admittedly judge people by their physical attributes. Oh, what, it's just wrong to judge models, not "normal" people?:crazy: I like how you're making things up about her getting liposuction though.


I am placing blame on men? You really pulled that one out of your ass - and the proof is where I said that I blame culture, not any individual.. so really, maybe you got me mixed up with someone else, or something in your imagination.

"Attractive women" - I thought you were trying to go against societal standards.

"Won't be able to resist?" - lol.. no comment.. ruff ruff!

I am interested in shaming people? - I was the one telling you its not ok to make shitty comments about people's appearances that way.

And I like how "you were making up the fact she had fake tits."

I know you are but what am I.. Nyyyeaaahhh!


----------



## SuburbanLurker (Sep 26, 2010)

You realize when I speak of men, I'm referring to men in general, not myself. When I refer to attractive women, I'm referring to society's idea of attractive, not my own. I don't represent men or society very well. Yes, most men are horndogs. Duh.

Anyways, I can see your brain is getting tired. I know what it's like to lose an argument but not be able to let it go without getting the last word.

Wait no I don't.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

SuburbanLurker said:


> You realize when I speak of men, I'm referring to men in general, not myself. When I refer to attractive women, I'm referring to society's idea of attractive, not my own. I don't represent men or society very well. Yes, most men are horndogs. Duh.
> 
> Anyways, I can see your brain is getting tired. *I know what it's like to lose an argument but not be able to let it go without getting the last word.*
> 
> Wait no I don't.


This is just being cheesy at this point. You do nothing but parrot.


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

Stop discussing stuff with a passive agressive undertone, i am traumatised enough already.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

mrscientist said:


> Stop discussing stuff with a passive agressive undertone, i am traumatised enough already.


If its me you are talking about then I am truly sorry to have rattled your delicate sensibilities.


----------



## Jazibelle (Sep 3, 2010)

I would start with the* dick*, then the rest is non important....


hehehe just kiding :crazy: just wanted to brake the argument... 

I don't realy like this type of question because when I hear all the answers 
of the men I feel that I'll never be chosen...

for me it's all about how he present himself, even if he is different physically,
or has a different way of talking. I like the eyes alot tho, the way he would
look at me.




ps ... little suggestion, maybe you could take this argument in a private message?


----------



## RobinsonCrusoe (Nov 25, 2009)

1. left eye
2. right shoulder
3. nostril hairs (right side first, then left)
4. both thumbnails
5. pubic hair

girls tell me i have impossibly high standards. i just tell them they don't know my grading metric. when they ask, they just look horrified, like i'm some weirdo or something and ask me what the hell is wrong with me.

pfft. girls. amirite, fellas?




fellas? :sad:


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

*-Eyes*

This matters most because I want to be able to look into his heart and soul.

-Body

A sexy one is preferable.


That's it really for me. Sorry it's short.


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

izzie said:


> *-Eyes*
> 
> This matters most because I want to be able to look into his heart and soul.
> 
> ...


Define sexy body.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

mrscientist said:


> Define sexy body.


I love sexy cats who call themselves Mr. Scientist...... roud:


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

mrscientist said:


> Define sexy body.


xD

Google kim hyun joong :tongue: :tongue:

But seriously though, the heart of a guy matters more. That's why the eyes are more important, especially if they allow me to see his heart.


----------



## Snow (Oct 19, 2010)

I'd say one could assess a level of intelligence or intuition by examining someone's "eye language" (form of body language) as well. The "heart" is akin to "intent" and/or "ethics" which I hold little value in others, but high value in myself.

Someone recently suggested I have a strong 1w9 fix for this reason (though not my core), which feels accurate. Still intelligence or "perception" is most important to me in others.


----------



## Zic (Dec 30, 2009)

assbiscuits said:


> My hands are all vainy and white. My fingers are average sized, though I play piano. The only nice thing about my hands is my nails.
> 
> I do not understand how hands can be sexy, maybe it's because my hands aren't. My first girlfriend was a tiny little thing with huge hands and fingers and she felt insecure about that. Which is also weird. "Who gives a fuck?" I'd say to her. But I didn't know people actually did.
> 
> ...


I don't get it too. Actually I haven't looked into anyone's hands or fingers on purpose when I met them. I have had an accident recently and as a result my ring finger isn't as straight as it used to be - it has a bit of an S shape when extended, but if functions pretty much normally. I've never seen anyone paying attention to my hands, though. Hearing all this, I am sort of both afraid and appaled that I might me rejected for having a finger which is a bit out of ordinary. Like I'm living in a bad dream.


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

Eyes
Hair
Facial structure
Height
Body

I think all are equally important to me. I'm not generally into Latin men, but dear God, this man in this movie (Love Actually) does something magical to me!!!


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

*1. Physique
2. Eyes
3. Smile
4. Hair
5. Hands*


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

DAAAYYYUUMMMM.

Okay, depth of emotions and thought are important, but as far as physical features go:


Long-ish hair - I say that I prefer black and/or blond hair, but most guys I've dated or crushed on have light brown hair and blue or green eyes. :mellow:
Lips - Seriously. You just know when they look yummy.
Eyes - I'm not going to go into the whole "windows to the soul" junk, but they ARE the main focal point on someone's face when you're talking to them
Physique - I don't care how tall or short he is, but muscles are always nice. And yes, most of the guys I've been attracted to were (in order of frequency) tall and athletic, tall but not athletic, and athletic but my height
Ass - This probably should go in the above category, but yeah. I don't think this needs an explanation. :laughing:


----------



## ENFPie (Oct 7, 2010)

Eyes...facial structure....smile...........body type/shape....BUMS!!!!!!!!!!!! I love mens bums i have GOT to say!!! Oh my days...enough already :crazy:


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

Eyes
Hands
Lips (And yes, I like smiles.)
Hair
Certain adorable quirks, like dimples or a little birthmark somewhere.


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

Facial structure - I can't explain it, but some girls faces just look perfect to me...

Eyes - Considering it's the main area of focus when you're talking to someone face-to-face. Pretty eyes just hypnotise me.

Hair - I absolutely love long, dark hair.

Smile - Nice smiles kill me. xD Especially full smiles.

Ass - My favourite part of the body. No elaboration is needed.


----------



## Resolution (Feb 8, 2010)

-Who doesn't like a slender body?

-Independent thinker... someone who reaches their own conclusions, and forces me to reanalyze mine. That is very sexy. 

-Deep, expressive eyes (Hint of sadness). It gives a sense of soulfulness. 

-Emotional power hidden beneath the surface. 

-A warm, yet contained laugh... followed by a warm smile.


----------



## Trauma (May 7, 2010)

DarkestHour said:


> Facial structure - I can't explain it, but some girls faces just look perfect to me...


Yea Russian girls seem to have a unique bone structure (it's the cheek bones), add the stereotypical red hair and I'm sold.


----------



## The Mighty Quyn (Oct 6, 2010)

That person's overall look is what catches my attention, her aesthetics. I don't like exaggerated appearances; flambloyant clothing, hairstyles, jewelry, etc. And lastly her intelligence and attitude. Understanding and moderate she must be, and able to teach and tell me a thing or two, and willing to take criticism without being offended; because I criticize a lot but not with the intent to be malicious.

With that said, I don't have a particular feature or features I look at. I'd be better off telling telling you what immediately turns me off. 

Short women; I'm 5'7, but I'd be hard pressed to date someone under 5'2. I'll more likely, and more often date a women that's taller than me, than one that is noticeably shorter.

Really small or really big noses; just don't like either extreme.

Short stubby hands; no.

Unrealistic hair color or fake hair; just be yourself.

Fat calves or ankles; no.

Really big or or really skinny women; just don't like either extreme. But I have found exceptions in both categories.

Scquinty eyes; just makes me think your high or up to something...LoL

What will catch my eye...hair is done, even skin-tone, sense of style that is not overdone, an open look; includes eyes, smile, and attitude.


----------



## SoftlipsNewtouch (Oct 23, 2010)

You know, I think I am probably the clichee' of clichee's but the first thing that my mind drives to when it comes to looking at the oposite sex is the way they look at me.
There's nothing more to it, If they look at me with a glance and my whole body swoons they literally have me on lock. I've always been like that. It doesn't happen often though. So when it does. I mean... God.
Its usually height though, My mind doesn't seem to even consider jumping at a short person. They NEED to be tall. 
But... Yup
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

I think for me it goes in this order from most important to least important:

1. Eyes
2. Smile
3. Hair
4. Physique
5. Hands


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

start at 0:50. :happy:


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hmm, I'm not good at rankings so I'll give a description:

Physique - Average to fit, I don't want someone who is obsessed with working out, but I don't want someone who doesn't care about physical fitness at all. Why? Because that would mean that our interests are very, very different. 

Smile - I don't think I really think about this. But, the more you smile the better I think. I think all of our moods affect each other, so when someone smiles a lot, I think I tend to smile more or at least feel better when they are around. This is a reference to a genuine smile, not a fake smile you might see on TV.
Eyes - I think you can read alot into how someone is feeling based on their eyes. I really think about this either, but I have thought (once in a blue moon) "wow, she has really pretty eyes".
Hair - Don't think I could date someone who did crazy things with their hair. It's just a turn off for me. Beyond that, I don't think about hair that much. 
Hands - Is it nice if they are smaller than mine? Sure. If they aren't, I don't think it's a big deal to me. 

edit: the video above is interesting. All I have to say is everyone has their own preferences and these are some of mine. This response I gave obviously didn't include any aspects of beliefs, character, personality, because of the thread question, but all of which are integral parts of a real relationship.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

Snail, I LOVE that video! Hilarious!!:crazy::blushed:


----------



## icarus1984 (Mar 9, 2010)

Butt 
Boobs
Face


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

First and foremost for me is the face (mouth, eyes, smile, cheeks interrelation). If the face doesn't attract me I typically have no further interest in regards to 'would you do her'. Physique (overall) being the second criteria followed by hair type / color.

Overall I crave for the brunette 'innocent / sweet looking' type.


----------



## darlarosa (Jul 20, 2010)

I really do not immediately look at a persons attractiveness in parts. I just take the image in and in a moment I know if I find them attractive or not. But I think what I notice most on a guy is:
*Eye*s-Mostly to try and tell what they feel or think
*Hair*- I think you can tell personal hygiene that way
*Body Posture*- I like to read a persons mood and their reactions to things...plus bad posture is kind of unattractive as there is nothing worse than a man without poise
I do not know if this counts but *voices* are VERY important to me, as I am kind of stimulated by certain voices.


----------



## ENTrePenuer (Jun 12, 2010)

vivacissimamente said:


> Not trying to derail the thread, but... look at Megan Fox's thumbs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

ENTrePenuer said:


> holy shit.


:crazy: I wonder why the photographer felt of the three that aren't viewable, that her thumb would serve as the most visually-attractive. ANYTHING but the thumb.


----------



## Brie (Nov 26, 2009)

1. Eyes - doesn't matter what color, but I am often attracted to dark brown eyes
2. Face Shape
3. Physique - I tend to like slender guys.
4. No facial hair or distracting blemishes
5. Teeth/Lips/Smile


----------



## Seeker99 (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm not attracted to people for their looks at first. Only once I become attracted to their personality do I appreciate their appearance. And I can't possibly find someone attractive if I don't like their personality.

1. Smile  A nice smile is pretty much guaranteed to take my breath away.
2. Eyes. Blue or green are nice, but I don't mind as long as they look warm and friendly.
3. Jaw
4. Hair
5. Hands


----------



## WyldFire777 (Nov 3, 2009)

mrscientist said:


> Stop discussing stuff with a passive agressive undertone, i am traumatised enough already.


I'm not traumatized, personally, I'm just fascinated.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

The word "hierarchy" caught my attention and not in a positive way. Such "hierarchies" based on physical appearance are meaningless to me. I care most for a strong character, intelligence, kindness, sensitivity, courage, maturity and persistence. 

I don't view people by reducing their attractiveness to specific body parts, carefully arranged in order of "preference". I see the entire body as beautiful unit. The characteristics I mentioned above are what I find attractive and enticing, first and foremost. If I admire your personality, you are attractive to me. You could be the most conventionally attractive person, and have 0 impact on me if your personality were uninspiring and uninspired.

As far as physicality goes, once I am dating someone, I tend to fall in love with every inch of their body. Hands are special because I am fond of massages and there is something sensual about all the things they can do to me and I can do to them (Yes, I am fond of hands, in general, my attention goes to them naturally), and smiles are beautiful not because of the whiteness of teeth etc., but because of the emotion behind them. I adore imperfections. Scars, uneven teeth, 'weird' looking feet...whatever the 'imperfections' may be. I will love them. 

I went through the thread and saw the reactions to the model's picture. Yes, she has chosen a profession where she has allowed the commodification of her body. I will net get into the sociology and economics of this, but that choice does not make it fair/just for individuals /society to take her apart and reduce her worth to the physical features that were on display in the picture in order to berate and ridicule her. There is a demand for the objectification of women in society. Not every woman will cater to it, but some will due to extenuating circumstances or personal choice because it's a quicker way to fame and fortune, whatever it is. While I have a great deal of empathy for the former and work with organizations seeking to curb human trafficking (for instance), I will not dehumanize the latter as convenient as it is for me. She is not harming anyone, and as an adult, she has every right to choose her occupation whether or not I feel there are better options, and whether or not I feel choosing this over other options signals rampant materialism because it does. This cannot be denied. 
She is human, and I will treat her ( including her body, regardless of the level of 'exposure') with dignity for that reason alone. Yes, that picture was "out there". She may have made a spectacle of herself, and she does because this spectacle is enjoyed by many. Singling her out as an object of mockery, without expressing a critical attitude towards those that create a demand for whatever she represents in that picture, is hypocritical and ridiculous. Whether or not anyone's words affect her is nobody's business. Besides, comments like "too many STDs there" are highly insensitive and disrespectful. The horn effect is in action, again, and how it enrages me.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

1. Curves. I like a woman who bends in at the middle and out at the hips and chest. It also indicates that I'm not going after someone who is underage.

2. Height. I find that taller women are less likely to reject me than the short women. I find that it's the tiny five-footing-nothing girls who demand thee six-foot-two and over men and hate all guys who are five-eleven or shorter. They also tend to be the most abusive and bitchiest of women. In general, it's what I've encountered to be a truism.

3. Face. A clean, symmetrical heart-shaped face is beautiful to me.

4. Hips. A good pair of sturdy matronly hips is extremely attractive. I blame Freud.

5. Legs. A shapely, proportionate pair of thin, pale legs is incredibly erotic. It is an excellent lure that attracts my lusty eyes and due to my height, they look long and beautiufl.

6. Build. I like a study woman; one in the BBW category who isn't a beached whale. A sturdy, well-built frame is attractive to me, as I admire toughness and the ability to stand by oneself.

Truthfully, the whole package attracts me.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

God said:


> Wow this thread either has a lot of good answers...or good liars.
> 
> I always imagine this as any guy's ideal:



That's because there's so much in there that we can't deal with it all. Also, we're attracted beauty that seems likely to put out.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

SoftlipsNewtouch said:


> You know, I think I am probably the clichee' of clichee's but the first thing that my mind drives to when it comes to looking at the oposite sex is the way they look at me.
> There's nothing more to it, If they look at me with a glance and my whole body swoons they literally have me on lock. I've always been like that. It doesn't happen often though. So when it does. I mean... God.
> Its usually height though, My mind doesn't seem to even consider jumping at a short person. They NEED to be tall.
> But... Yup
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What is it with women and demanding a *tall* man? It's like he can be anything except for sub-tall. It's so vexing!


----------



## UserFriendly (Apr 10, 2011)

For a girl:

1. Face
2. Body
3. Hair
4. Eyes
5. Hands, I guess.

I wanna add that even though these are "ranked," if one is bad-looking, it can ruin the whole image.


----------



## TaylorP (Mar 22, 2011)

DvlHk said:


> Also, to suggest that a woman is a trophy - especially if she is intelligent - says more about the character of the commentator than about the woman.


May you please elaborate on this comment a bit more.


----------



## zelder (Apr 17, 2011)

I love a wide variety of physical features. You can't just pin down a certain type and and exclude all the other beautiful people.


----------



## Soapysofah (Feb 23, 2011)

1. I suppose the eyes  
I pretty much like all eyes but my favorite in particular are big green eyes, (laced with long eyeslashes) - especially with the mixture of black hair; rare, yes but I've seen it and I love it! Blue eyes are extremely entrancing ... I have a friend with the brightest blue eyes, like the colour of a chlorinated pool. It has lines and flecks of green and brown and white around the pupils... AAAAAAHHH!!! Brown eyes are classic, and I have a pair myself. 

2. Jaw bone. Actually, bone structure in general. I don't know why, but I like guys with firm jaw bones. Hehe, i'm going to sneak in nose and cheek bones while i'm at it ^_^ (Sly, I know) So the nose. For girls, I like small noses and for guys, straight-medium noses. Big noses are kind of a turn off but I wouldn't write them off. 

3. Hair. If someone has greasy hair or has fried their hair so much that it's practically dust - a real big turn off. I like long hair or short hair. As long as the hair suits their personality, and their style I think it will be fine. _But _at first glance, guys with long hair, like to their back a little above the waist... mmmm <3 I don't know why! I also think girls with long hair is feminine and classic. But short hair on girls _can_ be feminine, and cute and makes a statement (Depends on the cut, I guess) Facial hair is pretty sexy - beards are haaawwwttt!!! Scruffy but not stubbly (ouch) or long... kinda gross to me. Nietzsches moustache, and if you've seen Metalocalypse - Toki's moustache are soooooo awesome! 
I guess the hair, to me, tells me a bit about their person

4. Body! I don't mind some chubbiness, but obese... I really couldn't be attracted to that >.< I don't like body builders either. Or skinny boys. I like lean, but not buff. I like a guy to be taller than me, and bigger. ^www^~ 

5. Lips. I like full lips; don't have to be out there, just as long as they're _there_  I guess I don't really care that much (Hence being 5th) but.. thin lips aren't the most fun to kiss  ...also, me personally I like staring at peoples lips when they talk, unless I'm looking in their eyes. But otherwise, I like their lips. The smile has to be nice too... Decently white, clean teeth. I really don't care about the straightness. I had the hugest crush on this guy and he had really really jacked up teeth.. I'd still kiss him though ^^ It was cute~ Although to be honest, I don't pay too much attention to ones smile unless its good to begin with. Imma also sneak in that voice is pretty important... I don't like too deep voices, or high voices. Accents are fine with me, but country twang could get annoying sometimes... Oh, and I don't like indian accents. It's hard to understand! Mexican accents are fine with me, because I'm used to them xD! 
Y'know? 

Hmm... so yeah


----------



## Soapysofah (Feb 23, 2011)

" Squinty eyes; just makes me think your high or up to something...LoL "

ahahahhahahahah!!!!


----------



## ohTOMICho (Feb 7, 2011)

1. Eyes. Never look me in the eyes unless you want me to see into your soul. Ah, that was a very creepy thing to say. But I meant it. >.> The more mysterious your eyes are, the more captivated I would be. 

2. Hair. It's not about how much you have or how little you do have...it's all about how well you keep it. Oily hair turns me off. I like to run my hands through a guy's hair and don't want to feel as though I have to wash my hands immediaty after. 

3. Arms. Heheh...I like veiny arms.

4. Lips/smile. Are they kissable? Are your smiles too forced?! What are you hiding?!

5. Er. Even though it's not physical, I like nice snelling guys. I am a creeper and will sniff you if you walk by me smelling hot and juicy. Point blank.


----------

